# Wanted: R35 GT-R



## Mr_Red (Nov 15, 2021)

Hi folks,

Having spent many joyous years spent driving a Nissan Micra, I would like to sample some of Nissans other fine products. I took a GT-R for a spin on a track day at the Top Gear track and it put all the other cars to shame. As fun as Micra's are to drive, I think a GT-R would be a nice way to switch things up a bit. 

My budget is £37,000 and I'm looking for something along the lines of:

Year: 2009 (only because it's probably the only year I can afford)
Modified? Yes please!
Mileage: Preferably under 60,000 miles
Colour: No preference
Number of previous owners: No preference
If you're looking to flog something that fits the bill, please give us a shout.

Cheers


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Its not mine but this maybe close to what you are after?



https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10165561457055034&id=573500033


----------

